# New Here... TSH Question/Hypothyroid



## angelakillion (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi there. I am a newly diagnosed Hypothyroid patient, and I have a question.

6 weeks ago, my OB/GYN stumbled across my TSH number of 5.77 and sent me to my Primary care Dr to be retested. Two weeks later I was retested and my TSH number was 5.87. They told me to come back in 4 weeks to be tested again before we started any meds to make sure it was still elevated.

Meanwhile, I am experiencing just about every hypo symptom you can think of ~ one of them being getting these weird cold flashes constantly that literally feel like someone is dumping a bucket of ice water on my face. It's ridiculous.

So, I went back a few days ago and gave my Primary care dr the results from the first blood draw (the 5.77) since they Still hadn't been faxed the results, and my dr put me on 50mcg of Levothyroxine, and drew my blood anyway to check what my TSH is now.

It came back at 4.77. I was told that is still abnormal and so they want me to continue to take the meds and come back in 2 months to be rechecked.

I guess my question is, can it really fluctuate THAT much without having previously been on meds? What would cause it to do that?

Oh, and they never tested anything but the TSH to my knowledge. Thanks for any insight you may be able to provide


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

angelakillion said:


> Hi there. I am a newly diagnosed Hypothyroid patient, and I have a question.
> 
> 6 weeks ago, my OB/GYN stumbled across my TSH number of 5.77 and sent me to my Primary care Dr to be retested. Two weeks later I was retested and my TSH number was 5.87. They told me to come back in 4 weeks to be tested again before we started any meds to make sure it was still elevated.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to our fine board. Lots of info here so look around.

AACE recommends that the range for TSH be 0.3 to 3.0. I like that. And I do think you could be hypo.

However, it gets really tricky and one reason for the fluctuation could be because of antibodies which wax and wane.

Here are some suggested lab tests...

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

And please not the FREE T3 and FREE T4; these tests are important. No doc should form a conclusion based on TSH alone. That is my humble opinion.

Here you can learn about thyroid lab tests..........
Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------

